# Ohio's best Crappie tournaments



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Buckeye Crappie Challenge.com

East Fork Lake 5-31
Delaware Lake 6-14
Caesar Creek Lake 9-20
Grand Lake St.Marys 10-4

there still time to make the 
Classic Buckeye Lake 10-18

??? call Jeff @ 419-305-8762


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Larry, I just wanted to say congratulations to you and Rick for winning the CUSA event at EF!

-Larry


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yates - Thanks for the info on the crappie Tournaments - If you here of any other please let us know.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

larryfish said:


> Hey Larry, I just wanted to say congratulations to you and Rick for winning the CUSA event at EF!
> 
> -Larry


Thanks Larry, you should try to come to east fork may 31st for buckeyecrappiechallenge.com tournament. it's a good time and $75 may get you a $1000.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Jeff if you get time call larry


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

who coming to crappie U S A at eastfork june 6th & 7th ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

just so you all know . the " state rec ord crappie " came out of BARKCAMP STATE PARK ON SAT. MAY 24 " SORRY NO PICS. [email protected]


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Pappy - Can you tell us more about this? How much did the crappie weigh? How Long was it? What was it caught on?


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> just so you all know . the " state rec ord crappie " came out of BARKCAMP STATE PARK ON SAT. MAY 24 " SORRY NO PICS. [email protected]


Bull!!! who would catch a state record and not brag about it's size 10.5 inch & 1lb-2oz


----------

